# I need some good words of advice for my nremtb computer test i'm takin 2morrow. Pleas



## rjbaker06 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm new to the emt life and want to pass the test so i can get to work. I am read to succeed. N e advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jun 13, 2010)

>.<

Well, review OB emergencies - I had quite a few questions regarding those.

Don't stress and review your book - you will be fine if you have prepared up to now.


----------



## Meursault (Jun 14, 2010)

Type out words like "tomorrow" and "any" and do check your spelling. Should you, God forbid, pass the test, it will serve you well in your professional life. As for the test, go to sleep. If you don't know it already, you're unlikely to learn it now.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jun 14, 2010)

You should know that you don't need to spell properly to transport someone to dialysis! I recently started organizing the PCRs at my BLS IFT company and I was surprised to see that having horrible spelling/writing is very common at my work.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 14, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> You should know that you don't need to spell properly to transport someone to dialysis! I recently started organizing the PCRs at my BLS IFT company and I was surprised to see that having horrible spelling/writing is very common at my work.



That needs to be corrected because first lawsuit that comes your way, you're in deep doo doo and will be picked apart by the plaintiffs lawyer so easily.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jun 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> That needs to be corrected because first lawsuit that comes your way, you're in deep doo doo and will be picked apart by the plaintiffs lawyer so easily.



My company sucks.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 16, 2010)

Always remember scene safety, the National test loves scene safety!!!!


----------



## PotlatchEMT (Jun 16, 2010)

Scene Safety and Airway, Airway, Airway, High Flow 02


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 16, 2010)

PotlatchEMT said:


> Scene Safety and Airway, Airway, Airway, High Flow 02



You left out airway... Just saying


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jun 16, 2010)

Just remember your Medical and trauma assesments, remember LOC then ABC's. Remember with trauma PT's to grab c-spine before ABC's and use jaw thrust to open air way. OB/GYN know the different types of births, breech, limb, prolapsed. When baby's head comes out check for cord around neck then suction mouth then nose. APGAR at 1 min and then 5 min. Know what to do when the vagina is still bleeding after the placenta comes out. Know your shocks signs and symptoms. Know your cold soft tissue injuries. Know what to do with a penetrating object or particles in in the eyes. How to treat an open sucking chest wound, glove hand first then three sided dressing. Seizure Pt's, Storke Pt's. Know your hot and cold emergencies. Know the AED.

Best of luck! Remember to RELAX!


----------



## Aprz (Jun 16, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> You left out airway... Just saying


I laughed when I read that...


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 16, 2010)

Aprz said:


> I laughed when I read that...




That's what I'm here for.


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 16, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> That's what I'm here for.



Your so funny, your humerus is jealous. h34r: h34r:


----------

